# St Edmund's Hospital in Northampton



## Infraredd (Sep 27, 2013)

I took my wife into Northants to see the hairdresser & rather than go home & come out again I wandered round here.
On 5th Jul 12, 17:01 bigtip did a report on the building site part & it looks like they have run out of money and hit a planning glitch
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=23099[/ame]
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-23598536
Historical info here
http://www.workhouses.org.uk/Northampton/
I went into the front facing building which doesn't seem to show in the other report - maybe it was better secured then. Now it's wide open with only fecal evidence of the guard dogs as advertised on all the keep out signs.
It's well trashed with lots of RSJ's holding it upright but still retains much of its original NHS carpet Also shows evidence of substantial fire damage.

Pictures
Ground floor 




Foyer by Infraredd, on Flickr




Grand by Infraredd, on Flickr




Staff by Infraredd, on Flickr




Gone by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chair by Infraredd, on Flickr




Window by Infraredd, on Flickr

Upper floors




Floor? by Infraredd, on Flickr




Stair by Infraredd, on Flickr




Skylight by Infraredd, on Flickr




Fire by Infraredd, on Flickr




Exit by Infraredd, on Flickr




7 years by Infraredd, on Flickr

Last vestiges of a hospital




Day by Infraredd, on Flickr

Considering it closed in 1998 and was still intact in 2000 I think the re development of the overall site has destroyed the place
Thanks for looking


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow that is peely heaven!
Beautiful shots as always!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Well photographed.


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 27, 2013)

Wish there were places like that near me :-( Great photos (love the fire one)


----------



## PinHead (Sep 30, 2013)

great photos!! where abouts in northampton is this?


----------



## Unplugged (Nov 4, 2013)

The front facing building has been open for a while now. I certainly paid a visit as early back as Late Winter last year and you can practically walk in then.


----------



## MD (Nov 4, 2013)

nice to see some shots from here 
it hasn't changed much  
i heard the council had bought it ?


----------



## Unplugged (Nov 12, 2013)

It's "owned" by a company in Cyprus with planning permission granted to redevelop the area into a nursing home. A few of the buildings are listed as they are the only example of a particular famous architects work (the name escapes me). 

Other than knocking down the bits they were allowed too and building the Profitable parts such as the Buffet place and Tesco little has been done to the site in at least the last decade. A "unnamed" source applied to have the listing removed stating the fire (which im sure was accidental *couth* *couth*) and an extension made later in the buildings life made the listing void. This has since been overturned and I would suspect that the cost of reparing the building (like several others in the county) makes the cost of doing anything uneconomical. 

I imagine that it will now just sit there now further rotting away until it either becomes impossible to work on it or the council seize the land or fine the cyprus company who will no doubt fold. Either scenario means the destruction or default of the building back back to the council and I would suspect it will then become the tax payers problem. Im not sure how things work in this case.


----------



## Unplugged (Nov 12, 2013)

Just read the BBC link  it would seem the people that had planning permission for the nurses home have sold the site to some company in Cyprus (no doubt non existent) and surprise surprise the council can't get hold of them.

Anything new will require planning permission and no plans have been put forward.


----------



## smiler (Nov 12, 2013)

You’re right it does show signs of fire damage, is it only the acro props holding it up or is there still some structural stability remaining?
Nice set of pics, I enjoyed them, Thanks.


----------

